# Topics > Related topics > Automatons, automata >  Douglas Fisher Antique Automata Ltd, Singing Birds and Antique Automata, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - douglas-fisher.com

youtube.com/@douglasfisher5183

Team:

Gavin Douglas

Laurence Fisher

----------


## Airicist

Singing Bird Box Fusee by Charles Bruguier 

Published on May 3, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Singing bird box, by Bontems

Published on Jun 1, 2016

----------

